# My brave little Arrow just lost her fight.



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

My beautiful, brave girl lost herbattle with pneumonia at 10:30. She passed on my lap, with metelling her I love her. She ran up my arm for a cuddle, then becameupset and started going limp, then it was over. 


My sweet girl, even in a litter offourteen you stood out. My mom marked you as special from the first,and your spirit won me over even as I thought another was myfavorite. You fought with such determination. Now there is no moreterrible tasting medicine, no more gasping for each breath. No morecage, which you always tried to escape from even today mere hoursbefore your soul left. I hope you know and understand all I put youthrough was to try to help you recover. I couldn't save your bodyArrow, but we are not bodies with souls, as Roseanne once said. Weare souls with bodies. You aren't dead my sweet one. You're free. I'm so glad I was able to be with you in your last moments on earth.


Did your soul linger cudding on mylap? Or run up my arm like you did ever time I reached in your cage? Or did you run strait over the rainbow bridge to see what the nextadventure held? Someday I will join you there. To quote Colin Raye: “Between now and then until I see you again, I'll be loving you.”


I promise to care for your mother,sisters, and brothers until they join you, especially your belovedsister Marley who was always your best friend and will miss you so. Visit her if you can, sweetheart. I love you always, and part of youremains in my heart.


http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/Ilovemybabyrats/media/DSCN0035_zpsf6b10a00.jpg.html


Arrow on the right


http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/Ilovemybabyrats/media/DSCN0057_zps4bd7e8e0.jpg.html


Arrow on the front


http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/Ilovemybabyrats/media/DSCN0096_zpsc0b31990.jpg.html


winning over a friend of ours


http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/Ilovemybabyrats/media/DSCN0101_zpsb94f2cc2.jpg.html


one of the first to figure out thewater bottle


http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/Ilovemybabyrats/media/DSCN0104_zps5d1f8640.jpg.html


http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/Ilovemybabyrats/media/DSCN0157_zps47648b22.jpg.html


http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/Ilovemybabyrats/media/IMG_1183_zps2316274f.jpg.html


http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/Ilovemybabyrats/media/IMG_1190_zps09886e5f.jpg.html


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I replied on the other post you made in general rat topics, but I had to say something here too. Reading this made me cry, I know you loved her so much and tried everything you could for her, and she clearly loved you even more. I'm sure she understood you were trying to help her. I'm glad you got to be with her in her last moments and she was able to pass cuddling on your lap at home. Poor, strong, sweet little girl. She probably knew her time was about over and wanted to be with you one last time.. She'll be waiting for you. I hope you're doing well during this difficult time. Best wishes.


----------



## Ellavedder (Feb 19, 2013)

ah crud, this made me tear up!! so sorry for you. xx


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

This post is so sweet and sad. I'm sorry. Like you said though, she's free.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you everyone. still so hard thinking she'll never escape her cage and come looking for me again or run up my arm when I call her. I really believe someday I'll see her again though, and believing that helps.


----------



## Bekkah2594 (Sep 14, 2013)

This made me tear up for sure  I'm so sorry for your loss, rats break our hearts when they pass but she is at peace now and was very loved her whole life 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I am so, so sorry for your loss :-( Love and light to you...your little one is playing hard over the bridge.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss.... So sad.  I have to admit though, that photo where she is winning over your friend made me laugh.  I'm still sad :'(


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

omg I read this and just burst into tears! ive only had mine for a couple of weeks but I couldnt imagine my life without them! im sorry for your loss


----------



## GoodnightBoutique (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My boy died this morning & this just made me burst into tears again


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you everyone. It helps to know I have the support of the others here.


----------

